# Your 3



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

What 3 teams would you want to play for the most if your were a 5 Star Player, Every College is giving you full ride and you can't go to the NBA.


----------



## indiana_07_pacers (Apr 16, 2004)

1.Uconn
2.Georgia Tech
3. Pepperdine


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I can only narrow mine down to 5

1a. Gonazga
1b. Kansas
1c. Cinnaniciti(sp?)
1d. Texas
1e. Syarcuse


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

1. seton hall (live in nj, fan)
2. Syracuse (like poehiem, close to home)
3. Uconn ( school that wins, near by)


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

> 1.Uconn
> 2.Georgia Tech
> 3. Pepperdine



Pepperdine????????


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperdine????????


That's excatle what i was thinking. Oh well, Maybe it's a hometown team like Gonzaga for me.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

NO ACC TEAMS FROM 2 OF YOU???? A lotta players that committed to mid-major schools would DIE for a chance to play ACC ball...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> NO ACC TEAMS FROM 2 OF YOU???? A lotta players that committed to mid-major schools would DIE for a chance to play ACC ball...


MY last team was between Washington, Syarcuse, and G-Tech if the makes you feel better.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Oklahoma
North Carolina
Arizona


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

texas
pittsburgh
cincinnati


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

1) Tennessee
2) NC State
3) Gonzaga


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas
Oklahoma
Arizona


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Gonzaga
Florida State
Oregon


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

1. UCLA
2. Syracuse
3. UCONN


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Michigan
2. Kansas
3. Indiana


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1) Illinois
2) North Carolina
3) Kansas

Dont ask why because I dont know..


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

If I was good enough to get a scholarship anywhere, chances are I'd want to live large and be a playa...

1) Miami
2) New Orleans
3) UNLV


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

1.San Diego State
2.Oklahoma
3.University Of Miami

I'm tired of being in cold New York and Chicago and D.C.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1. North Carolina
2. Iowa




3. Arizona??


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1. North Carolina














2. UCLA


3. Georgetown
4. Texas


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Uconn
Clemson
UCLA


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This question should be rephrased like this:

In addition to your favorite team, what two teams would you want to play for the most if you were a 5-star recruit and you can't go to the NBA?


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

This is a question that is IMPOSSIBLE to answer, because a lot of it depends on what an athlete is looking for in a college... Each athlete has his own criteria...so my unpartisan view (haha) looks like this...

1. Georgia Tech

2. Kennesaw State

3. Georgia Southern

HAHA!!


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

1) Georgetown (kind of obvious right?)
2) UNC
3) UCLA


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

1 - Boston College
2 - UConn
3 - URI

I'm a New England guy, what can I say?

However, if my plan was to go pro, then I'd go with UConn, UNC, and Syracuse in that order.

Duke would be my second choice, but they don't really have as good a reputation for developing professionals as I think they have earned of late.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Lesse:
UConn
Syracuse
Utah


----------



## c_zalud (Feb 29, 2004)

1. North Carolina
2. Kansas
3. Arizona


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> If I was good enough to get a scholarship anywhere, chances are I'd want to live large and be a playa...
> 
> 1) Miami
> ...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

1.) Arizona (I'm from the desert and would prefer to stay here)
2.) North Carolina
3.) Kansas
3a.) UConn

These are probably the best professional prep programs in the country. If I play in college, this is where I'd want to play.


----------



## modifyzer (Apr 30, 2004)

1. Carolina
2. Arizona
3. Pepperdine 

Pepperdine is right on the beach.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

1. Illinois

...
...
...
...
...
...

2. New Mexico St.

3. um... Anyone, just as long as I can beat Duke...


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

1. Duke
2. Washington
3. Pittsburgh


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Duke...Just because...A great school for education and bball...and they live like kings
Texas...Nice college enviorment
University of Hawaii......I love to get away

I'm from the north (NJ) but i got love for the south


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> If I was good enough to get a scholarship anywhere, chances are I'd want to live large and be a playa...
> 
> 1) Miami
> ...


Bound to drizzown (Drown) all da glamor and lights...nothing but scandals, women, drugs, a bball players downfall lol


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

1. Illinois
2. Illinois
3. Illinois

Yes I would go to Illinois


----------



## HONDA (Apr 14, 2004)

1.Xavier
2.Ok State
3.North Carolina


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

1) Arizona 
2) Kansas/Texas
4) Kentucky/G tech


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Given the choice of Arkansas Pine-Bluff, Savannah St, Morris Brown (which I think no longer exists) and Duke, I would choose the following


1. Arkansas Pine-Bluff
2. Savannah State
3. Morris Brown
4. Duke



Other then that though:

1. Syracuse
2. UConn
3. Texas


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow people really hate Duke, only 2 or 3 people even mentioned them as a possibility. 

I would definitely be at Duke, great academics, the basketball team is royalty on campus. I think the whole not making good pros is all up to the individuals. If you work hard enough and you have the talent it won't matter what school you go to your going to succeed. My other 2 would be UCONN and St. John's, SJU just because it's in the City and I would get to play in front of my family and friends every home game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Miami
North Carolina
Syracuse


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

1. North Carolina
2. North Carolina
3. North Carolina


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>modifyzer</b>!
> 1. Carolina
> 2. Arizona
> 3. Pepperdine
> ...


sad trojan fan doesnt even choose his own team.

Actually i change my answer to:
1 - UCLA
2 - Harvard
3 - Yale

If i cant play basketball at UCLA, and i'm not going to the pros, might as well have that prestige of being a harvard/yale student. That should look nice on my resume.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> Bound to drizzown (Drown) all da glamor and lights...nothing but scandals, women, drugs, a bball players downfall lol


Ok, then I guess I'll settle for Montana, Boise State, or UMaine.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

1. Syracuse
2. UNC
3. UCLA


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

1.Kentucky
2.Kansas
3.Michigan State


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

1. Maryland
2. Rutgers
3. Somewhere in CA. UCLA, Stanford, USC, Cal, San Diego State. Somewhere with the nice weather and the nice girls.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

1)San Diego State
2)Pepperdine
3)Stanford


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

The great part of this thread is that nobody is going to Duke... Yet every 5 star has Duke on the radar... 

1. Iowa State
2. UNLV
3. Oky State.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> What 3 teams would you want to play for the most if your were a 5 Star Player, Every College is giving you full ride and you can't go to the NBA.


I have more then 3,so I'll go with 5,since you are allowed 5 visits.

1-Oregon
2-Michigan State
3-UCONN
4-North Carolina
5-Kentucky


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

1-KU (Dream)
2-ASU (more local)
3-UCSB (Parents alma)


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmmm.....

1. Texas
2. North Carolina/UCLA
3. Arizona/Duke


----------

